# A liberal in a conservative mask



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

McCain is masked only slightly if you ask me. If he wins we will have a choice of two liberals in 2008. The guy is a back stabber of conservatism.

http://www.intellectualconservative.com ... integrity/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. on the new liberal.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

one thing McCain won't be doing......that Obama will be doing (if he gets elected).....sitting down at the bargaining table with his Muslim terrorist brothers! that makes me sick!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Even though McCain is liberal, and is going to screw things up, he is better than Hillary or Obama. But then could you do much worse?


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

> McCain is liberal, and is going to screw things up


Screw what up? Are implying that things are good right now? You guys can complain about McCain and Obama and everyone else all you want. Any of the front-runners on either side will be an improvement as compared to the current "conservative" president.

I would think that all of you conservatives would be happy to see someone like McCain rising up. It seems to me like he has a chance of winning. He may be closer to the center than those of you on the far right would like, but it seems pretty clear, to me anyways, that that is what it'll take to win a national election. Whether to you like it or not or will admit it or not, the majority of the people in this country are closer to the center than to the left or the right.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have to be very far left to think McCain is central. Of course using the word central is a dead give away for a left liberal.

I'll tell you how he will screw it up. Some conservatives might not even vote. I heard a number of people on the radio today say they were conservative, but this may be the first time they don't bother to vote. Liberals love McCain, is there any wonder that true conservatives and not neocons do not?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Things right now are pretty good contrary to what the media portrays.
Peaceful here, low unemployment, long run of prosperity ect.

McCain is a phony and no conservative, I will not vote for him even if he runs against Hillary.

research

Keating 5

gang of fourteen

mccain feingold

amnesty for illegals


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Unless Hillary puts a contract on Obama he is going to be the next president. It looks like McCain will take the nomination. Watch how fast the kiss up media turns on McCain once he has the nomination.

The states with open caucuses have had democrats voting for McCain. I would guess it's for two reasons. He will not muster the real conservatives so will be easier to defeat in the general election, and second if by some miracle he could win they still have a liberal in the White-House.

I am to the point of thinking that if America is this stupid they deserve what they get. The guys on this site that like waterfowl hunting will be buying white plastic bags because their decoy money will be going for taxes to support illegal alien families. I wonder how long until they outlaw private ownership of V8 engines. I am sure our old buddy Al Gore has already thought of that. It's going to be hard to get 200 full bodies into a hybrid Honda.

And some people say they don't want to hear about politics. I guess if you want to burry your head in the sand and go by the theory that ignorance is bliss everything will be ok until you have nothing left. Then you can pull your head out of your behind and say "what happened, why wasn't someone watching". Not paying attention to politics is shirking your responsibility as a citizen living in a democracy.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I liked Romney saying McCain's not a conservative because he is indorsed by NY. I'm sorry wasn't he the Governor of Ted Kennedy's State? How liberal is that? If you go by people, NY votes Democratic. Mainly because of NYC. 90% of the rest of the state is very conservative. Not many liberals around upstate area. By the way there is a very famous person from the Clinton era changing party lines.....


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

hunter9494 said:


> one thing McCain won't be doing......that Obama will be doing (if he gets elected).....sitting down at the bargaining table with his Muslim terrorist brothers! that makes me sick!


What makes me _*sick*_ is that paranoid bigots spew slanderous trash like this, and the rest of you geniuses lap up the kool-aid as though it were the *truth*. Ahhh, conservatism at its ignorant fear mongering best! I'll simply consider the fact that most of you struggle to form a cogent sentence and leave it at that.

Last time I checked, Senator Obama was a *Christian*.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you can dispense with the name calling, unless you absolutely need it to make yourself feel superior :eyeroll:

the fact is, if you have been listening, Barack has openly said he would consider negotiating with rogue nations who are engaged in the sponsor of terrorism. his lack of experience in foreign affairs frankly scares the hell out of me.

it sure seems to me his former religion leads him to believe that the Muslim nations qualify as those we should negotiate a settlement or future understanding with, if not his basic judgement of conducting foreign affairs with sworn enemies of this country seems pretty irresponsible to me, then again there are lots of liberals who think this stance makes sense. i am just not one of them. Iran and others have made it known, they see us as the enemy and hostile actions may be at hand.

personally, i would prefer our future president not negotiate with states that sponsor terrorism, but that is just me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What makes me sick is that paranoid bigots spew slanderous trash like this


It's not slanderous trash, it's right from the horses mouth. He said on national television that he would sit down with these people.



> and the rest of you geniuses lap up the kool-aid as though it were the truth.


As stated above it is the truth, but evidently your in a state of denial. I guess the truth hurts to much to accept it when it's right in front of you in the English language.



> Ahhh, conservatism at its ignorant fear mongering best!


When there is no logical way to negate the truth some people simply resort to demeaning the opponent.



> I'll simply consider the fact that most of you struggle to form a cogent sentence and leave it at that.


Maybe I don't write that well, but I do understand when other people speak or put before me in the written word a cognoscente sentence.

All of us ignorant conservatives would like to thank you for the well thought out logic and kind words.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree with plainsman . McCain is no conservative. Ann Coulter said she would vote for Hillary before McCain because at least we know that Hillary is a liberal and we would know where she stood. McCain who know's what he stands for.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am not a Barack supporter, however I don't get scared over the comment he made.



> Barack has openly said he would consider negotiating with rogue nations who are engaged in the sponsor of terrorism. his lack of experience in foreign affairs frankly scares the hell out of me.


He said he would *consider* sitting down with them to talk. I would consider to have a talk with Hillary, but it doesn't mean I would sway her way and support her or abide by with whatever she says.

yeah, these extreme muslims have said they dislike us, but what is the harm in Barack sitting down to "see what all the fuss is about"? He might come back and say "there is no hope, let's bomb the $hit out of them". But what if he comes back and says "hey, we made some headway and they are standing down at this time". Would it happen? I have no idea and I don't think you guys do either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> what is the harm in Barack sitting down to "see what all the fuss is about"? He might come back and say "there is no hope, let's bomb the $hit out of them". But what if he comes back and says "hey, we made some headway and they are standing down at this time".


I think the current congress has shown they are appeasers. Barack voted against the war. I am sure he would never say bomb them, and at the same time I am very sure he would come back and say he made headway. I would also feel safe in assuming that he gave up something to the terrorists. I am also sure we would be safe for five to ten years while they rebuild. I am also sure that once they had rebuilt they would hit again, and even harder. What makes me sure is we know these people, and we know Barack.

Our long standing policy since Carter, Regan, Bush senior, Clinton and now George Bush is that you don't negotiate with terrorists. Nearly every nation in the world has that policy and for good reason. Barack would consider it, and I am sure he would do it.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree ..... again!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Further, meeting with them gives them legitimacy, and empowers them. Nothing would further their world standing faster than the president of the United States meeting with them. By them I mean terrorists and nations supporting terrorists.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Further, meeting with them gives them legitimacy, and empowers them. Nothing would further their world standing faster than the president of the United States meeting with them. By them I mean terrorists and nations supporting terrorists.


Thats the right answer in My opinion also, we should not sit down with them we should crush them.

As for McCain I would also vote for Hillary or Obama before I would vote for him.

If the country is going to go to economic hell, and it will if either of them get elected, I would rather that happen when its clear whose policies caused it. If McCain was the president the media would blame it on the Republicans. I like the clarity of responsibility Hillary or Obama in combination with a Democrat congress would live with.

I've always felt that the country will have to get is real deep crap like it did with Carter before most of our disinterested citizens will pay attention.

Bush and the rest of the republicans richly deserve the spanking they are getting for their spending the last 8 years. They were sent to office on the coat tails of Newt Gingriches very conservative smaller govt plan and as soon as they got elected they dumped him and went nuts.

Unfortunately there isn't much difference between the current republicans and the currrent Democrats they are all scoundrels with few exception.

Its pretty disheartening.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you may have a point there, if we could survive Billary for 4 years, the dems might never recover again. if it is Barack and Billary or Billary and Barack, i don't know if we could survive it.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Man Im sorry, but as insightfull as that idea is, I dont think our 2A rights could handle a double whammy for a dem in the oval office and a dem controlled congress. We'd all be reduced to bows and arrows faster than Teddy Kennedy can knock back a drink.


----------

